

Mobile web usage has already surpassed PC web usage - crizCraig
http://www.seattlepi.com/business/article/Choice-of-mobile-over-Web-benefits-companies-most-1452278.php

======
robtoo
_"consumers spent an average of 81 minutes per day using apps on smart phones
and tablets, versus 74 minutes surfing the Web through a PC or mobile phone
browser"_

But how much time do people spend using apps on a PC? You might draw different
conclusions that the article if I told you that these same consumers spend an
average of 186 minutes a day using apps like Word, Excel, Outlook, and so on
(a made up stat, btw)

And to include time spent on the Evernote iPhone app (say), but exclude time
spent on the Evernote PC app is disengenuous at best.

People spend so much time using mobile apps because pretty much every task
just takes longer on a mobile app than it does on a PC. Typing, for example.

And finally: how much of this smart phone app usage was games? That people
prefer casual gaming on an iPhone to casual gaming on a flash browser is not
new or particularly surprising, and doesn't support the central thesis of the
article.

------
mooism2
What it actually says is that mobile app usage now exceeds web usage from
mobiles and PCs combined (measured in minutes) at least in the USA.

